# 6 year old with infected finger



## Annunakian

My 6 year old son likes to chew and pick at his nails and the cuticles no matter what I say or do and now it seems his finger is infected. What is the best route to help this heal? I think I have some Neosporen floating around here somewhere. Would witch hazel help at all? :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I would soak the finger in warm water and gently pull back the side to get out some of the pus. Then I would put neosporian on it and bandage it for a day or so. Then just use neosporian on it and make sure it airs out. I'm terrible for biting my nails and I have an infected one on my thumb just now :blush:


----------



## Annunakian

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Parkep

what about for the future to help stop the habit, putting that bitter nail polish on the skin? I dunno...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No worries. :flower:


----------



## N1kki

if gets really bad go to docs,they should perscribe something i had this with my son,i used to soak his finger,apply the antibiotic and cover with plaster or small bandage.


----------



## Annunakian

I've been making him wash it well a couple times a day, apply Neosporen and a bandaid. Seems to be working ok it's getting better.


----------



## tallybee

Glad it's getting better :) My 5 year old has the same thing, just been to the GP and got some oral antibiotics for it so hopefully that'll clear it up :flower:


----------

